# A Warning To All



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

Thats not what my wife said when she went to a job interview Wednesday.
They did the nerve/muscle test on your palm. Like the carpal tunnel test.
So don't tell us hand shock is dead.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

See post #77!

Dave


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

OA3D said:


> Thats not what my wife said when she went to a job interview Wednesday.
> They did the nerve/muscle test on your palm. Like the carpal tunnel test.
> So don't tell us hand shock is dead.


First and last warning...

Did she shoot a bow to get her test done???? Don't think so....they actually SHOCKED her hand...there is a difference....last time I checked none of us shot an electric bow. :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Dave T said:


> See post #77!
> 
> Dave


# 78


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm fairly new to the sport and haven't shot a lot of different bows. I was reading a few of the "hand shock" threads and was thinking "I wonder if my bow produces a lot of hand shock" Then I decided, I don't care if it does, I just like shooting it.:darkbeer:


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

Geez was just a joke BH.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

OA3D said:


> Geez was just a joke BH.


I know...and so is the entire thread I started :wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I know...and so is the entire thread I started :wink:


I think they need a Forum Humor Handbook or sompin.


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I know...and so is the entire thread I started :wink:


Which one????


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Its not dead at all.

Just go down to the local archery shop and watch a typical weekend hunting, rifle converted, Joe bowhunter. 

There's no backtension, but plenty of tension in the arms. Their hanging onto the grip like the bows gonna pull off their wrist sling (if they even have one). Upon the release they try like the Dickens to hold that form instead of allowing everything to go where it may.

Its alive and well in these guys.


----------



## scotte (Jun 26, 2007)

my hands must not have the correct amount of sensitivity, cause ive never noticed hand shock , maybe you have to be a really good shot to feel it:dontknow:


----------



## cetorP (Nov 7, 2003)

*Dead dead dead*

Now that it has been killed, maybe my Bow Company will see fit to lighten the mass weight so I can go back to hangin weight where I want it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

cetorP said:


> Now that it has been killed, maybe my Bow Company will see fit to lighten the mass weight so I can go back to hangin weight where I want it.


Maybe you need to go to a new bow company :wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

scotte said:


> my hands must not have the correct amount of sensitivity, cause ive never noticed hand shock , maybe you have to be a really good shot to feel it:dontknow:


 Put you cam/cams out of time, and shoot a 5 gpp arrow while throttling the grip of your bow like you would a chicken neck... then you can feel it...


----------



## scotte (Jun 26, 2007)

i gave up on cams this spring, so i guess i'll never experience the joy of handshock


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

JAVI said:


> Put you cam/cams out of time, and shoot a 5 gpp arrow while throttling the grip of your bow like you would a chicken neck... then you can feel it...


Hell the way some of them grab ahold, the chicken would be lucky.

Nice to see HAND SHOCK is dead. What other marketing ploy are we taking on:wink:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

JAVI said:


> Put you cam/cams out of time, and shoot a 5 gpp arrow while throttling the grip of your bow like you would a chicken neck... then you can feel it...


Are you saying that choking the chicken can cause hand shock?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

FS560 said:


> Are you saying that choking the chicken can cause hand shock?


Well I've always heard that it'll make you go blind and/or grow hair on your palm....:wink: so why not hand shock as well...:tongue:


----------



## cetorP (Nov 7, 2003)

FS560 said:


> Are you saying that choking the chicken can cause hand shock?


Uh-Oh, maybe we jumped the gun here- if chokin the chicken can cause hand shock then.................. Naw, I don't think gettin banned today would be a good idea. But that was darn funny!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

FS560 said:


> Are you saying that choking the chicken can cause hand shock?


Atleast hand cramps


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

and blindness and hairy knuckles...per JAVI


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

It's a fact that in addition to blindness and hairiness you can also get a hellish case of carpal tunnel. Don't ask!!  :lol: All I can say is the chickens should be glad they don't live too close to me! :spit::lol:

On a more serious not, however, I was diagnosed with carpal tunnel (not from chickens, either:tongue several years ago and it has not been surgically repaired. Yet I still shoot bows with recoil and vibration without having to writhe around on the floor screaming in agony. So I'd say handshock HAS to be BS.:nod: It does hurt a little after 100+ of shots, but that is even with a parallel limbed bow, so that doesn't even help the handshock advocates in their argument at all either.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

XP35 said:


> It's a fact that in addition to blindness and hairiness you can also get a hellish case of carpal tunnel. Don't ask!!  :lol: All I can say is the chickens should be glad they don't live too close to me! :spit::lol:
> 
> On a more serious not, however, I was diagnosed with carpal tunnel (not from chickens, either:tongue several years ago and it has not been surgically repaired. Yet I still shoot bows with recoil and vibration without having to writhe around on the floor screaming in agony. So I'd say handshock HAS to be BS.:nod: It does hurt a little after 100+ of shots, but that is even with a parallel limbed bow, so that doesn't even help the handshock advocates in their argument at all either.


Yep...my left wrist is jacked up from a rugby injury in college....doesn't bother me shooting and I can't even put my hand flat on the ground. If I do pushups I have to do knuckle push ups.....PERIOD.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Good to know I'm not the only archer with an aching bow hand wrist. :nod: It doesn't seem to stop me from shooting well. My brain is more than capable of doing THAT, though. 

I've shot with the wrist braces the doc gave me, too. WOW! Very solid after figuring out how to do it without the grip rocking on the aluminum plates in them. Would they be legal in competition? I wonder.......


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I've had carpal tunnel surgery on both hands and it is back in the right hand. The tips of my index and middle finger are constantly numb, sometimes the thumb too. At night the hand gets so numb it aches and wakes me up. Interestingly, even though I shoot a recurve (fingers) archery doesn't seem to bother it. A long warm up and a 28 target course (140-150 arrows) and the hands still don't hurt. Now that crunching shoulder and the 4 herniated discs are another story...that nobody wants to hear. (smile)

Dave


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

JAVI said:


> Well I've always heard that it'll make you go blind and/or grow hair on your palm....:wink: so why not hand shock as well...:tongue:



My parents always told me that. I said I'd just do it till I need glasses. :wink:


----------



## retread (Aug 5, 2007)

Lets see...got carpal tunnel, gimpy shoulder,had back surgery,wear glasses,can't hear :set1_thinking: I know' blame it on hand shock 
Cant have anything to do with being 60.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> First and last warning...
> 
> Did she shoot a bow to get her test done???? Don't think so....they actually SHOCKED her hand...there is a difference....last time I checked none of us shot an electric bow. :doh:


I don't know Hornet they have come out with an elecric black powder gun and it will only be time till an electric bow will follow


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

*Hand Shock*

Oh by the way Hornet, do Martin Mystics have HAND SHOCK, I hope not because I just ordered one.


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*Electric Bow coming soon to a dealer near you.....*



Brown Hornet said:


> First and last warning...
> 
> ....last time I checked none of us shot an electric bow. :doh:


Great now you let the cat out of the bag.....I heard from a friend of a freind of a second cousin of a reliable source that Mathews is going to introduce there new "Electric Bow" right before Christmas.:wink:

Talk about inovation it's only a recharge away.

SLash


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tabarch said:


> Oh by the way Hornet, do Martin Mystics have HAND SHOCK, I hope not because I just ordered one.


I haven't shot one yet....mine isn't here yet.

but I have yet to shoot a bow with any so I doubt that it will.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SLash said:


> Great now you let the cat out of the bag.....I heard from a friend of a freind of a second cousin of a reliable source that Mathews is going to introduce there new "Electric Bow" right before Christmas.:wink:
> 
> Talk about inovation it's only a recharge away.
> 
> SLash


That is great....I don't have to worry about shooting one.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

tabarch said:


> Oh by the way Hornet, do Martin Mystics have HAND SHOCK, I hope not because I just ordered one.


I'm curious too.  Ordered mine last week. If it has any *'hand shock'* at all its gonna get sold immediately...because it is obviously a defective bow...and the 'shock' will affect my scores...and my arrow flight...and...oh, never mind. :wink:


----------



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

All bows have **** ***** some worse than others :wink:

Watch your language.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

JAVI said:


> Well I've always heard that it'll make you go blind and/or grow hair on your palm....:wink: so why not hand shock as well...:tongue:


MAYBE
it's the thick layer of hair in the palm that insulates the hand shock


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

FS560 said:


> Are you saying that choking the chicken can cause hand shock?


HaHa! Hey Jim, are you experiencing any hand shock in Mississippi?


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Well, after all the time I spent last year in New Orleans and now this year in Biloxi, I am having trouble seeing the sight pin and target.

Hell, I thought it was the water.


----------

